
What's interesting about UDP? - deafcalculus
https://jvns.ca/blog/2016/12/21/what-s-interesting-about-udp/
======
chetanahuja
Interesting "work-in-progress" document. I'm moderately interested in this
topic myself ;-) If this thread gets popular, I'd be happy to answer questions
with my company's (check profile) experience with UDP on mobile networks
around the world.

------
rpmrpm2
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cjos2SXXEAAUZSP.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cjos2SXXEAAUZSP.jpg)

